# Remote camera and iPad at the rifle range



## ncvet007 (Jan 28, 2011)

My scope doesn't do well at 500 yds. I can't see the bullet holes. I'm older so it may be more my problem that the scope's. I was wondering if there is a way of setting a camera or other device down range at the target and have it communicate with my iPad? There is no wifi or electricity in the area but I could provide DC power if needed. GoPro says their camera will work via Bluetooth but only to about 150-200 yds. 
Any suggestions
Thanks


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Would an optical spotting scope be a viable option, or is that the scope you say doesn't do well?
http://www.opticsplanet.com/howto/how-to-choose-a-spotting-scope-for-target-shooting.html?section=7


----------



## ncvet007 (Jan 28, 2011)

I have a spotting scope but it is only good to about 200 yds. I was trying to figure out a way without spending a lot more money for a better/longer range scope.


----------

